# New Track in North East Georgia



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey fellas wrapping up the final touches on our Mini Speedway. Trying to get some feedback on race night. I was thinking about Friday nights 7pm. Has anyone had experience with Friday Night races? Was the turn out good?

Here's the track:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Have seen good turnouts and good sausages on Friday nights here in Ohio


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

lol...good to know. thanks.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

That may not of sounded good................Bud cooking italian sausage on the grill..that is :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Fridays seemed good in summer. Then they have the rest of the weekend for other things. In winter We run on Sat starting at 5:00 but don't forget We have the snow here to worry about.


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank Bud, I'm thinking of either friday or saturday nights. Last two years we have had winters with a lot of snow. Now a lot for us is any day with snow above 1 inch. Although we did have a storm last year with 7-9 inches of snow. WOW!! Doesn't stick around long, but usually will get a couple of days of solid ice afterwards. Makes for some real fun driving conditions, but sure that's nothing new to ya'll.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice looking track and BRP's are are blast. You guys should have a fun winter.

Jeff


----------



## stan007 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Sausage or BBQ I got that covered.*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sweet-Butts-BBQ/176330025715394

Can do it all. :woohoo: and race too !!!!


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Stan, so I assume this means you will be cooking on Race Night? I love me some BBQ!! 

Now, I've never had Stan's BBQ (soon to change), but I have been taken out by him a time or two!!


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Started using that Paragon Tire Prep, WOW! Who needs to drink beer on weekends for a buzz!!!


----------



## fisherracing (May 24, 2002)

what carpet did u use for your track?


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was able to find a guy that sells commerical carpet squares, it is extremly low nap and has a nice rubber back. It works great!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Parts order shipped today :thumbsup:


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Bud.. I appreciate it... 

Video from last night.... trying some different preps and tweaks....
http://www.youtube.com/user/odog1090?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/VLB-JU2MKs0


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking for a tire truer for my foams. What is everyone using on their cars? I would be great if I could do my 1/10th scale foams as well.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We all run them stock size 

What is that track That You have a vid of with the 1/10th cars? Quarter Midget? Go Kart?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I have never cut my tires on my brp.


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Bud, it's a Quarter Midget track. My son has been racing Quarter Midgets for several years now. We have slowed down some, think we are both little burnt out on Quarter Midget Racing. He'll be 8 next April, so we will probally move on to a Bandolero at that point.


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

All the forums appear to be very quiet????? Time of year????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sept back to school bills. Then it's slow after Christmas.


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

bills??? what are those??


----------

